# Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

habe mir mal wieder ein Böötchen zugelegt...#6 da mein kutter ja nun verkauft ist...damit bin ich flexibler....
5.90m lang 2.60m breit und nur genial...
trailer und 20ps Ab...:vik::vik:
ein echtes schnäppchen......:q:q


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

5,90-2,60|bigeyes wow Björn, das ist ja ein Geschoss:m


Brauchst du dafür nicht ne Sondergenehmigung um damit auf der Straße zu fahren, wegen der breite|kopfkrat.


Schickes Ding, Glückwunsch dazu.


Und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

mich hat noch keiner angehalten...;-) naja wie auch überholen geht ja nicht ....lach

ja ist echt ein hammer ding


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

komm lang...kannst dir anschauen...bin zuhause..boot auch..


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

Gib mir bitte nochmal deine Adresse, dann bin ich gleich da:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

pn ist raus kim


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

Björn Glückwunsch zum Boot und immer ne Handbreite Wasser unterm Kiel.


Sven


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

sieht gut Rauwassertauglich aus !!! 
damit bist für die kommenden AB-Bootsanglertreffen sicherlich wesentlich felexibler und besser ausgerüstet als vorher ! #6
viel Spaß beim Anbringen der downrigger und des weiteren Schleppangelzubehörs ! :m


----------



## Torskfisk (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

|schild-g Björn,

sieht Klasse aus das Teil!!!!
...und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.....


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

Hut ab!
Sieht wirklich super aus #6

Besonders das Freibord macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Viel Spaß und immer eine handbreit Wasser unter´m Kiel.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

danke jungs...;-)
Torsk1 war grad hier um einen Augentest zu machen und dabei sprachen wir über eine neue kleiner belt tour!!

planung ist in gang ;-)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Hut ab!
> Sieht wirklich super aus #6
> 
> Besonders das Freibord macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.


 
ist hüfthoch wenn du drin stehst....naja bei mir knirps mit 174cm


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Besonders das Freibord macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.


 

Das kann ich bestätigen:m.

Ist schon schnickes Böötchen#6#6


----------



## djoerni (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

na da hast du dir aber ne schicke schale besorgt! allzeit gute fahrt und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel! viel spaß und ordentlich petri heil damit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

Moin Björn!

Schickes Teil! Gratuliere!!!


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> planung ist in gang ;-)



da muß ich mal zusehen dieses mal mit dabei zu sein .... |bla:


----------



## Ammersee-angler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

wo angelst du damit???????


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

schau mal auf meinen namen ;-)


----------



## Ammersee-angler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

des sagt ja gar nix, ich heiß auch ammersee-angler, angel aber nicht nur am Ammersee.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

na dann...ists ja gut.. in der ostsee..zwischen kiel und skagen


----------



## Schl@chter (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

Nettes Boot bin auch noch auf der Suche nach nem anderen Boot bei der nächsten Belttour werde ich dabei sein solange die tour nicht zum 18  August geplant wird da kann ich net


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

prima boot.miß mal die breite genau wegen der sondergenehmigung von über 2,50m.mich haben sie schon wegen der 100 angehalten weil sie die an der scheibe nicht gesehen haben.viel glück und immer das boot sicher in den hafen bringen.cu


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> habe mir mal wieder ein Böötchen zugelegt...#6 da mein kutter ja nun verkauft ist...damit bin ich flexibler....
> 5.90m lang 2.60m breit und nur genial...
> trailer und 20ps Ab...:vik::vik:
> ein echtes schnäppchen......:q:q


 

schönes Ding Björn!!!! Glückwunsch, was kostet denn so ein Boot?
Gruß, Hauke!


----------



## theactor (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

HI,

wie goil! #6
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Hammerteil! 
Man kann den neuen "Besitzerstolz" förmlich herauslesen! :m
Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt auf den Bericht Deiner "Jungfernfahrt" mit dem Teil!

|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

bis wieviel Personen ist das eigendlich zugelassen ???
denke damit wirst du bei diversen AB-Bootsanglertreffen nun als Mitfahrgelegenheitsanbieter nun ordentlich herhalten müssen ... :m


----------



## goeddoek (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

Sauber, Björn #6


Wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel  :m


Tja - irgendwann, wenn ich groß bin ....... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

AHOI Käpt`n Björn und Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot #6

Ich habe so ein ähnliches Boot im April in Norwegen gefahren, super bezüglich Rauwassereigenschaften und Kipp-Stabilität!

Bei der Belt-Tour wäre ich gerne dabei. Melde Dich bitte, wenn Ihr einen Termin ins Auge gefasst habt.
Alleine loszufahren komme ich irgendwie immer nicht dazu. Meine "Schnappi" steht jetzt seit 4 Monaten ungenutzt auf dem Trailer und sehnt sich nach Ostsee-Wasser :c

Aber ab Freitag habe ich 2 1/2 Wochen Urlaub:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

@ Björn Suchst Du noch einen Bootsmann? :q
Hab vor in drei Woche nach SH zu kommen und 
kann dieses Mal leider mein Boot nicht mitnehmen... :v


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

werde es erstmal selbst testen.....
habe die maße nachgemessen...sie stimmen! aber ich habe es schriftlich das es zum mobilen gebrauch zu nutzen ist!
mache mir da keine sorgen da ich fast nur in DK fischen werde wegen den guten Fanggründen! da drüben fahren noch ganz andere sachen auf der strasse!

erste tour ist am montag und dienstag geplant!


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> da drüben fahren noch ganz andere sachen auf der strasse!


 
Das stimmt|supergri



> erste tour ist am montag und dienstag geplant!


 
Weist du denn schon wo es hingeht?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

noch nicht....knobel noch....


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> erste tour ist am montag und dienstag geplant!



denn berichte mal ordentlich !
viele viele schöne Bilder sehen ! #6
logo auch hoffentlich mit dem einen oder anderen fetten Steinbutt ! :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Böötchen ;-)))*

naja denke nicht das ich auf steinbutt angeln werde...da fahre ich nicht ganz hin...aber platte und dorsch sollte drin sein...;-)


----------

